# Your Desert Island Discs



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> Following CTP's suggestion, here are my Elgar recommendations, though I think they may seem a bit unadventurous and tame. I don't claim to be an Elgar expert - only to have enjoyed a long love affair with his music. I don't rush out and buy every available recording of the major works because by and large I'm happy with the selection I've accumulated over the years. I'm approaching this with the idea that, if I were to lose my entire Elgar collection and had to replace the essentials quickly, what would I do?
> 
> First, I'd buy this cheap box set:
> 
> ...


----------

